# Some of Dad's boats



## Sprung (May 2, 2013)

I was trying to find a file on my computer and came across a folder with some old scanned pics of a handful of the many boats my dad has built. I thought I'd share them here, since I haven't had the chance to post any of my own projects yet, (and I did help him in the building of many of his boats!)

When dad was just starting out in his teens he built a couple of boats in his parents garage and always planned to build more someday. About 20 years after that, he finally had the opportunity to build another boat. And he's built many since then of various types (though hasn't built any in probably 6 or 7 years now.)

These pics are fairly old now and these pics are all from shortly after each boat was finished. The first of these boats he built was the cedar strip river boat, which he designed himself. A fishing buddy of his asked him to build it. 16' long and could comfortably accommodate 4 guys and gear. He started building this boat when I was 10. I helped him do a lot of the work on it - from building the strongback and temporary frames, to ripping the cedar strips on his radial arm saw, to gluing and tacking the strips, and later removing the tacks and sanding. Even helped a little bit with the fiberglass and epoxy work. All this when I was 10 and 11! (I'll be 30 this year.)

[attachment=24193]

This is one of the many driftboats dad built. I'm not sure if I helped him build this one or not - I'm not even sure of how many he built - he built a number of them - and there are several I was never able to help him on due to school, etc. His quickest drift boat build was 3 weeks of nights and weekends!

[attachment=24194]

This next one is another one dad designed on his own. It's referred to by us as the BBDB - Baby DriftBoat. He was looking to play around with a design he had in his head, and came up with this. It easily accommodates 2 guys and gear, can be transported in the back of a pickup, and handles the same types of river conditions you'd use a regular driftboat in.

[attachment=24195]

This last one is our fishing boat. It is one of the few boats that dad designed and built specifically for us. It's seen a lot of use. In fact, it's seen so much use that it's in serious need of repair and restoration work. It's been sitting, under the shelter on the side of dad's garage, for 2 or 3 years now, waiting for dad to have the time and money to fix it up. The last time we used it, dad knew there was a crack where the transom met the side before we left to drive up to the UP of MI (from where my parents live in the LP of MI), so he threw some 5-min epoxy in his toolbag before we hit the road. Our first order of business before setting up camp that night was to do a quickie repair on the transom so we could at least use the boat for the week of fishing we had planned. It held up, but now it sits, waiting proper repairs. (It's hard to get the chance to go fishing with dad these days, since we now live 1000 miles apart. My dad is my best friend and was the best man in my wedding 18 months ago. I miss our fishing trips and hope to get out fishing for a day with him when we're home to visit this summer.)

[attachment=24196]

Dad's boat building hobby is what really inspired me to do woodworking as my hobby. I built my first boat, entirely by myself, when I was a freshman in high school. Nothing fancy - just an 8' pram out of mostly plywood - but it was mine! I didn't get the chance to do much of any woodworking or boat building when I was in college and grad school, but now that I'm settled on my own and with a family, I'm trying more and more to get back into creating sawdust and building things. Maybe one of these days I'll even build another boat. For now I've got a lot of other projects on my list to accomplish first. I'd like to get better at flatwork before I even consider building another boat.


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2013)

That's a great collection of boats. I've got a local friend who's been building a canoe for quite some time, and it's definitely not easy work.


----------



## Sprung (May 2, 2013)

I'm guessing your friend's canoe is cedar strip? Even if not, it's definitely not easy work at all. Got any pics of his progress? I have a weakness for wooden boats, especially home built ones...


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2013)

Nah, I don't have any pics of it. It is made of cedar with other woods used for trim... I've only seen photos of it, but it's gonna be a looker... Not sure it will float, but it's definitely a looker.


----------



## Mike Jones (May 2, 2013)

BE still, my heart! Dang....Sprung, you have touched a soft spot in my heart. I love boats, and wooden boats particularly. I have run many a river out here, and have owned three aluminum drift boats. One, I salvaged from the bottom of a swift cold river! Those drift boats are beautiful! Thanks for the excellent post and pictures. :thanx:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 2, 2013)

those are all awsome looking boats great craftmanship . we had a couple 1950s wooden lyman years ago you cant sink those dam boats there made for lake erie waves. we took those 16 footers out 12 miles ( we were fearless and young and maybe a bit stupid) those good times yep duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing those with us and the story's that go along with them.  Boat building is on my bucket list big time. I even have a couple of plans picked out. There is nothing like the beauty of a wooden boat and nothing rides like one either.


----------

